# Glass filter tubes



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is in the right topic category, but here we go. I was looking into having some glass filters pipes custom made. It would just be a basic "in" tube and "out tube to fit standard canister filter tubing. The set-up would be much like a lily pipe. I already talked to a glass blower, and he said he could make them for me. Now all I have to do is figure the specs, and how many I will have him make for me. Would anyone be interested in having some filter tubes like this? Maybe I could have a bunch made, and then ship them out.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

deepdiver,
iunknown has already done this. You may want to ask him what he went through to get it done.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Also CalAquaLabs offers a cheap alternative to ADA lily pipes for a fraction of the cost but the quality is there. Might be more cost efficient to go that route?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm sure some people might be interested in getting some Glass Lily Pipes if they come out to be cheaper than the other versions out there.

Here's the thread TurboMike is hinting at: Greg's thread about his experience doing the same thing.

-John N.


----------

